# Treating and preventing a future abortion storm



## Fugitive6 (Aug 30, 2013)

I recently doubled my goat herd and I realize now some major errors that people made before me that I ignored. Specifically quarantining and treating new stock before releasing them in the herd.

I purchased 7 does from two different sellers that were already bred. 5 of them aborted within days. I have two left that should kid before January. Blood results test positive for chlamydia. 

Now I have about 45 head of goats that I need to treat. Bio mycin injections would be very difficult. The herd is spread across roughly 40 acres ATM. Someone has suggested aureomycin in the feed. I think its the best route for me.

How do I treat with aureomycin? Feed 10 days straight in feed or does TSC sell feed with aureomycin already in it.

I've been told that I should implement a prevention routine for a number of years? How many?

Will my does be available to be transported to stud bucks in the future? I'll get a clean bill of health before transport of course.

I'm sorry for the list of questions but I have a lot of things going through my head.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Aureomycin is the brand name and it contains chlortetracycline. Here you go. This discusses symptoms, spread, treatment (both with tetracycline and chlortetracycline), and prevention.

http://faculty.tarleton.edu/morgan/documents/ChlamydialAbortions_Sheep_Goats.pdf

Here is another article.

http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0079/UNP-0079.pdf


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm 99% sure tsc does not carry a feed for this. I know they have a powder to put into the water but I don't know about a feed. What is the name your looking at?
You seem to be in the same shoes I was when first starting I did the same thing and ended up with issues as well.....you learn things fast after that. What you are looking for in medicated feed is called CTC it comes in a crumble or a powder type form to be fed. Now do you only or plan to only breed once a year??? If so you want to feed this medicated feed with some grain out a month before breeding and I would do it all threw out being bred. Some only give the last month but not everything will follow the time frame on what should go on. It says they will abort the last month but just because we say it should doesn't mean its gonna listen....know what I mean? Now I breed all threw the year so I feed the medicated feed all year long. I don't know for sure what has been going on here this year but I had a few bloody tails...2 are getting bags so I think they were just settling but not the other 2 so I figured the stronger were not allowing them to get enough of the meds and grain. I went and ground some grain and made a mix of the grain CTC and some salt up and now keep it out free choice and knock on wood seems to be working. I also when I do my 1 month per birth shots and feet trimming go ahead and give them a good dose of LA 200 since I have my hands on them. I have also learned anyone new that comes here not only stays away from the herd but also gets treated as though they have chlamydia so they also get a round of LA 200 before they step foot with the rest. Again knock on wood but this all seems to be working for me and hope this helps.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

At least some TSC's carry it, Jessica.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/manna-proreg;-aureomycin-5-lb


----------



## Fugitive6 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have not had any luck with finding feed locally with CTC in it. I only have TSC and Southern States to look at though. So you feed CTC feed year round? I was thinking about doing the aureomycin method before breeding since I don't plan to breed year round atm. I havent been feeding grain or any pellet feed because my goats are currently on pasture, browse (what's left) and peanut hay and coastal bermuda. I have started to feed some alfalfa pellets though. I have to figure out a good ratio to begin feeding the aureomycin and feed.

Yes, my father always said that I only learn the hard way. So yes, i'm getting schooled quickly. Just puled a doe for bottle jaw. She was fine a few weeks ago after she aborted but she went down hill quick. Didn't see that coming either. The only one of the five.

My main concern now is the does I just bred back in October. I hope i've caught it quick enough.


----------



## Fugitive6 (Aug 30, 2013)

I found out my local Southern states have Southern States CTC 4G Crumbles Medicated 50lb. I'm going to feed 1lb for every 16 head of goats for 15 days. Does that seem like a sufficient practice? As of now i'll treat my whole herd just before breeding after I finish this initial round.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's the surviving kids that carry the disease on to re-infect the herd, so don't forget to treat them before breeding them. The medication keeps them from aborting but, can't reach the disease in the fetus to actually get rid of it. That sounds about right on the crumbles except I would feed until the last kid is born at least.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you go at crazy I stand corrected  I think I can order it but will have to do math since what I get comes in a 50lb bag and is 10gram. 
I agree with goat hiker I would feed all threw out till the last kid is born for sure. Even then it causes pink eye the runs and resp issues.......I can't remember if you were the one who posted you had these issues or not but it does cause these things. And from my understanding they shed it all over the place threw fluid.....that is if I read it correctly. Its a very expensive pain in the butt to have I have found.


----------



## Fugitive6 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the help. Should I now worry about transporting my goats since i have a known case of chlamydia? After treatment of course. I've thought about getting into 4H though that's a whole nother learning phase.

Standard vet checks should allow me to take some does to my friends farm to use his stud in the future?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I think I would talk to my vet about that. If I'm reading and understanding both of those articles correctly, neither Oxytetracyline nor Chlorotetracycline will stop the shedding of the chlamydia bacteria/virus.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Thank you go at crazy I stand corrected


Not a problem, Jessica!  Yes, chlamydia sounds like an absolute nightmare to get rid of!


----------

